# ROTP Average to Maintain in University



## The Travel Is There (14 Mar 2012)

Once one is in ROTP and university (RMC or civy U) what is the average that one needs to maintain to stay in ROTP? Is there some sort of probation if you do poorly or how does that work?

I guess what I'm asking is that if you get accepted but then end up doing poorly can you get kicked out?

Thanks


----------



## DexOlesa (14 Mar 2012)

Pass. Unofficial motto "D is for Degree"


----------



## cnobbs84 (14 Mar 2012)

Instead of worrying about the average... how about you try to be at the peak of the bell curve? Just my opinion as a graduate myself...


----------



## jwtg (14 Mar 2012)

The Travel Is There said:
			
		

> I guess what I'm asking is that if you get accepted but then end up doing poorly can you get kicked out?



Pass your courses and maintain whatever average your particular program of choice at University requires, if such a requirement exists.  Basically you're expected to graduate in the proper time-frame, which is usually 4 years, assuming you being the ROTP in your first year.  (Exceptions are possible, but you don't want to be asking for them.)
If you end up failing courses, be sure to let your ULO/point of contact know that you're having trouble, because arrangements can be made to help keep you in the program.  Sometimes this involves changing degree programs, reorganizing course load, or whatever is necessary to ensure you graduate and get your commission.  

Bottom line is taxpayers are paying you to successfully complete your studies.  Your duty as a member of the CF is to go to class and to pass.
Don't skip, do your homework.

Good luck.

**Edit for clarity/spelling.


----------



## Eaglelord17 (15 Mar 2012)

My dad was an officer and he has many stories of people that went off to do ROTP and as soon as they got acceptance into there programs they would just basically not care and would barely pass there courses, as the army has no set minimum standard for the grades (though this may have changed, his experence's would have been 2002 and earlier)


----------



## ballz (15 Mar 2012)

cnobbs84 said:
			
		

> Instead of worrying about the average... how about you try to be at *the peak of the bell curve*? Just my opinion as a graduate myself...



That's the median, not a very lofty goal either. ;D


----------



## Journeyman (15 Mar 2012)

DexOlesa said:
			
		

> Pass. Unofficial motto "D is for Degree"


But you got punted from didn't finish the programme, right?

There's enough weaknesses in the system without your motivational speech. Thanks.   :


----------



## Pusser (15 Mar 2012)

If you're in High School or University when you are apply for  ROTP and subsequently fail courses (i.e. those upon which your application/acceptance were based), you could have your ROTP offer yanked.  However, once you're in the program, you really only need to get the degree and get it on time.  There is no formal requirement to maintain a certain GPA.  I can't speak to the RMC experience, because I didn't go there.  However, keep the following in mind if you end up at civvy U:

If you do fail a course, be prepared to explain your plan to make it up and still graduate on time; and

you will likely have to pay the tuition for any additional courses you need to take in order to get your degree.


----------



## Spring_bok (15 Mar 2012)

If you are collecting a pay check to go to University and don't have tuition and student debt to worry about, then you should do well.  You won't have the distraction of having to wait on tables and eat KD 5 nights a week.   Theres no excuse for getting anything less than honours.  Just my thoughts.


----------



## Cui (15 Mar 2012)

I don't know about others, but shouldn't you hold yourself to a higher standard for being in a uniform? 

I know that I would work extra hard to get the best GPA that I can attain if I get into ROTP this year. Well, I'm in my first year in university and I am trying very hard. The fact that you are in the military might not be a secret. You might as well give your profs and fellow students a positive impression of the CF, be someone who wants to attain the best grades possible, and be involved in extra-curricular activities at university, instead of someone who is just scraping by. That way, maybe it will dispel some of those "stupid military person" stereotypes that another thread was talking about.


----------



## ballz (16 Mar 2012)

To be fair, he/she never said they planned on doing the bare minimum, so you should probably all unwind your panties. 

If someone got into ROTP and ended up getting kicked out because they "didn't know you had to maintain 4.0" you'd all be sitting here cussing them out for not finding out what they were getting themselves into.



			
				Cui said:
			
		

> and be involved in extra-curricular activities at university



Yeah as if that proves anything...


----------



## Cui (16 Mar 2012)

> Yeah as if that proves anything...



It proves that you can manage your time properly, with school work and other things. It's time appreciation.


----------



## 2010newbie (16 Mar 2012)

Cui said:
			
		

> It proves that you can manage your time properly, with school work and other things. It's time appreciation.



You'll find that they don't really care. Our ULO has been very explicit that schoolwork comes first and nothing else will interfere. I mentioned I was volunteering somewhere and he quickly advised me I shouldn't unless I was 100% sure it would not effect my ability to do my schoolwork and stay in shape. In my second year of ROTP no one has asked what type of school extracurricular activities I participate in.

Edited to add: I'm referring to civilian university and not RMC. I don't know how they treat extracurricular activities.


----------



## Cui (16 Mar 2012)

2010newbie said:
			
		

> You'll find that they don't really care. Our ULO has been very explicit that schoolwork comes first and nothing else will interfere. I mentioned I was volunteering somewhere and he quickly advised me I shouldn't unless I was 100% sure it would not effect my ability to do my schoolwork and stay in shape. In my second year of ROTP no one has asked what type of school extracurricular activities I participate in.



That makes sense, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## jwtg (18 Mar 2012)

2010newbie said:
			
		

> Edited to add: I'm referring to civilian university and not RMC. I don't know how they treat extracurricular activities.



If by 'extracurricular,' we mean outside the realm of academics, then extracurricular activities are mandatory at RMC.  You must either play on a varsity team or compete in intramural sports, as well as participate in squadron life & duties which could mean parades, inspections, daily/weekly/monthly duties, bar positions (positions of responsibility within the cadet wing), maintaining a room standard, cleaning squadron/common areas, attending briefings/meetings/functions, and anything else of a number of things.  So in that sense, extracurricular activities are mandatory. 

On the other hand, many of the aforementioned activities make up part of the curriculum for ROTP cadets at RMC based on the four pillars (Academics, Military/Leadership, Athletics, Bilingualism) in which case they would not be considered strictly extracurricular, because they are required.  Extracurricular activities would then include committees/clubs you may be a member of, or groups like band, highland dance, etc.

At RMC, extracurricular activities reflect positively on you so they are encouraged; however, priority is academics first.  You're paid to earn an undergrad (RMC or civ U) so your job is to go to class, do your assignments, study, and pass.


----------



## DexOlesa (18 Mar 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> But you got punted from didn't finish the programme, right?
> 
> There's enough weaknesses in the system without your motivational speech. Thanks.   :



Yes, I VR'd with a B average. I never stated it's what they SHOULD do, but the question was: Is there a minimum grade to maintain. The simple answer is no. A pass is all that is required.


----------

